# Not quite sure about symptoms/diagnosis of my IBS? HELP!



## mguest (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello to all on this forum, I hope I can contribute well and generously, as well as hopefully picking up some first hand advice from those in a similar situation.

I am a recently turned 15 year old boy with issues that I feel need to be resolved one way or another, and any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.

*Background Info*

Recently (around 3ish months ago), I picked up a pars stress fracture (lower back fracture) through sport, and was forced to sit out of sport for 3-4 months. Bearing in mind I would do around 8+ hours of sport a week, all very active sports such as rugby, tennis, basketball, hockey, football, athletics etc, so as you may have guessed, this was of course a shock to my system.

Also, I had my fracture coccyx removed around 2 months ago. I feel this is 99% irrelevant for numerous issues. My BM's were completely natural and normal during the time of the fracture (it was fracture nearly 4 years ago) so all was well. Post operation, my bowels were completely fine with no trouble whatsoever, so all was well on that front. Also, I recently contacted my Doctor that operated on me, and he said it was not linked in any way to the operation that took place.

So both of these things obviously placed a large amount of stress on my body, but it was subconscious stress that I was in fact unaware of. But my doctor advised me on the fact that it would have placed lots of stress on my body during the mend.

*Present Problem *

It all started the day I went back to school, not a day before or after. I had my normal routine in place, but an hour into my school day, I felt a horrible urge to need to go to the toilet rush over me, and this one was different to the natural urge I had experienced all my life prior. I excused myself from lessons and went, and it was considerably looser than usual. I was then fine for the rest of the day, and then went in the evening as the standard procedure. But this morning action continued the next day and the next day etc. I was not worried at all as it was perfectly natural to go twice a day and I felt it was just my body doing it's thing.

But then a week later, I had quite a vigorous and harsh massage on my back to try and help heal things up. And the days after that, I had diarrhea/very loose stools for the next 5-6 days or so, but it sort of began slowly as the urge started to appear at times that it wouldn't usually occur and it then gradually built up to maybe going 4-5 times a day at most. But the feeling of needing to go constantly was restricting me from getting by my usual daily routine, and I was starting to opt out of doing things such as socializing due to horrible feeling.

The diarrhea then eased off and it went back to going in the morning (loose) and in the evening, but the feeling of needing to go still remained, oddly minutes after just going, and then it remained that way for 2-3 hours after that. It would then subside and I would eat lunch as normal without any problems and then go about my school day for the remaining few hours, it would then start again when I would start to walk home, some days it was worse than others. But then oddly, a midst everything, I had one completely normal, day that any other person would go about. I ate breakfast, lunch and dinner with snacks in between just fine, and then I went at about 10 in the evening. But the next day it was back to the same and the rest of those days followed as the same. And then the loose stools began again for the next few days (5 or 6) and Imodium at the time was a life saver, I know it's not healthy or good for you but as a last resort, it benefited me greatly. But then after these bouts of diarrhea, I had a completely normal week, going once in the morning and once in the evening before or after dinner. Between these I had a snack at break and a large bowl of pasta before dinner, and at the time I was relatively content (not completely normal though).

And then the bad days started to happen again, causing a lot of discomfort, but note NEVER any stomach/abdominal pain, or bloating, or constipation. Just sometimes diarrhea, loose stools, feeling the urge to go alot, incomplete evacuation, not feeling completely finished with a BM, and stomach gurgling/bubbling.

I then had a good week with solid, normal BM's, completely normal 2 a day never feeling the urge but maybe for 5-10 minutes after the bowel movement, I would feel like it was not complete. But then it would subside and I could get on with my normal life. But then a bad few days but note, the diarrhea was going down and instead, it was frequent-ish loose/very loose movements. I would sway from relatively normality, to some uncomfortableness (symptoms described earlier) but my symptoms were slowly fading in severity.

Despite all these problems, it was/is never a problem eating lunch and I could eat as much as I wish without feeling the urge, but then once I get home, the urge increases. Some evenings I would end up going back and forth to the toilet 4-5 times.

I'm constantly worrying about my symptoms, and worry when going out to social events due to the 'just incase' issue and often, I won't eat before going out.

I've done vast amounts of research about IBS but I don't tick all the symptoms' boxes and I am adamant to the fact that I don't have it. After all, there is no pain or bloating, just the feeling of incomplete evacuation and the need to go after going.

I have been trying to keep my BM's to 2 a day and it works most of the time, with bouts of discomfort.

Oddly though, whenever I play sport, the feeling of all the symptoms vanishes and I can play without any issues, then as I begin to settle back down, the feelings gradually return.

Sorry if I rambled on too much, there's just a lot on my mind and it's stressing me out dearly. 
Any help/guidance is greatly appreciated.

Note, i'm 6ft2, growing still, quite skinny but in athletic shape with minimal to no fat on me.

Thanks in advance!


----------

